# CGI Blut und Splattereffekte



## Ufbasser (16. November 2005)

Hi ich suche Blutspritzer, Fontänen usw was in filmen benutzt werden kann. Am besten wären es so Footages wie sie von Artbeats bekannt sind, welche sich dann noch linear abwedeln lassen in After Effects.  Falls jemand den Film Battle Royale kennt in dem solche CGI Bluteffekte zum Einsatz kamen weiss was ich meine


----------

